# Legit sites ?



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I've tried MR and the order just doesn't seem to want to process.. and the omega site doesn't even load for me, I've seen these two on google ads wondering if they are legit or not;

http://www.propeptides.net

http://worldpeptides.com/

both say © 2010 at the bottom, so I don't know if that means they were set up in 2010 ? If so thats kind of suspicious to me :S

please don't PM me saying u have a source, as I'm not trying to source, just verify that I'm not going to get scammed.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

What are you looking for?

Not sure about the ones youv mentioned.

Chemone

Iron dragon


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Tis what my browser says when I clicked checkout

*This Connection is Untrusted *

*
*

*
You have asked Firefox to connect*

*
securely to **www.propeptides.net**, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Normally, when you try to connect securely,*

*
sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are*

*
going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

And thats never come up before ....


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Nemises said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> Not sure about the ones youv mentioned.
> 
> ...


IGF-1 LR3

Dan.. not sure what all that u just wrote meant :lol: , basically steer clear ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive edited it - whats in bold is what message came up on my browser when i clicked checkout on that site.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Chemone mate. Fast delivery. Iron dragon also has good feedback


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Chemone mate. Fast delivery. Iron dragon also has good feedback


Chem1 is out... looks like I'm gonna give Iron Dragon a try, cheers Nemises !

Edit:

Saw the shipping costs of Iron dragon, then decided to give muscle research another try... It worked, thank god lol !


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

is there any other site except omegalabs[dot]co[dot]uk in Europe that has good feadback on igf1lr3 ? Items from US go through customs and we dont want that


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Some steep prices from the sites mentioned. Wow.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> Some steep prices from the sites mentioned. Wow.


go on ..


----------



## broken7 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hardc0re said:


> Some steep prices from the sites mentioned. Wow.


Quality over quantity

but if it's quality and quantity that's even better.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

emailed omegalabs couple days back and still no reply ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pro peptides are legit and cheapest I've found. Free postage and free sterile water aswell. Win from me


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

.net? Have you used them though. Good prices!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes I've used them.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Yes I've used them.


what did u get from them how did u rate it ?

Just got my stuff from muscle research today, quick service considering it came from the USA! and packed very well in a cold pack !


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't come with cold pack. Stuffs legit. Quick service from usa. Free shipping and free water 2. Great imo.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I got ghrp-2 and cjc btw.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> I got ghrp-2 and cjc btw.


Sweet might get that same stuff from them when I start pct, need to be jabbing something in my self to keep me same :thumb:


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Alrite guys, are we allowed to post up web addresses to get opinions of the legitamacy of site?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

biggilb said:


> Alrite guys, are we allowed to post up web addresses to get opinions of the legitamacy of site?


only if someone see's it BEFORE a mod:whistling:


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, its just that the op of this thread as put up a few sites and asked opinions, is this ok?


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

by the way, its a research chem site, no aas or hgh.


----------

